# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Бхакти Врикша на английском языке

## Максим Исаев

Дорогие преданные, Харе Кришна! Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

*Приглашаем Вас на Бхакти Врикшу на английском языке, которую ведет ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, Е.М. Джаямадхава прабху.*

Бхакти Врикша проводится по субботам недалеко от м. Динамо.

Тел. (929) 620-78-11 (Нараяни Радха).

_Бхакти Врикша на английском языке – это отличная возможность прогрессировать духовно и подтягивать свой английский!!!_

----------

